# Sticker Pre-Order Poll



## Chris (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm getting a second round of stickers done from a new vendor, and having some samples sent to me before I do the actual order. These will be $5 mailed apiece, dye-cut vinyl. They're pretty freakin' nice, and rugged as well, the ones on my old truck withstood two years of car washes and looked perfect the day I sold it. 

Attached is a pic of the first batch, these won't have the "www" in front of them, same color, light silver.

$5 covers the mailing, the obligatory paypal fee, and anything else. If you're ordering more than one, I'll come up with more fair pricing - I'm only charging exactly what it costs me to get them and mail 'em all. There might be a quarter or so left over, which will go to buying me a pack of gum or something, unless like 100 people order stickers, in which case I'll drink a six pack while filling out all the envelopes. Of course, in that case your stickers will probably end up in Yemen, but at least I'll have a buzz!


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2006)

i'm down!


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 7, 2006)

How much shipped to the UK? I definitely want to get one this time, Now I just need a car, or some other suitable place to stick it


----------



## Shannon (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm down for more than one of that size. If you make 2 other sizes (1 smaller and 1 larger), I'll be into those too.


----------



## Drew (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm in - I too no longer have the car I emblazened "www.sevenstring.org" across. 

I picked up a lot of chicks because of that sticker,* but my friends always gave me crap about how I matched my car whenever I wore one of my sevenstring.org T's, lol. 







*this may or may not be a slight distortion of the truth.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm with Shannon. I'd take a couple in each size if you made more than one. Or just a bunch of one size...whatever

Drew picking up chicks God that's gotta be the hardest I've laughed all year!!!


----------



## Drew (Feb 7, 2006)

I'z a muthafuckin' P-I-M-P, foo.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 7, 2006)

Drew said:


> I'z a muthafuckin' D_O_R_K, foo.


----------



## Drew (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, that too, but dorks are in, somehow. I've probably gotten laid more times for being a dork than for anything else barring being a sick-ass seven string lead guitarist.


----------



## noodles (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm in for three--one for each car, and one for my road case.


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2006)

Shikaru said:


> How much shipped to the UK? I definitely want to get one this time, Now I just need a car, or some other suitable place to stick it



I think it's about $2 for UK postage - If you're ordering more than one, it's still just $5 a sticker, just tack $2 on the total. (I'll find out exactly how much it is, but I'm pretty sure it's about $2, it's just an envelope, so it might even be less).


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 7, 2006)

w00p! At that price, I'm gonna order 10 and stick 9 of them on other people's cars 

[action=Shikaru]can't actually afford ten, but it's the thought that counts[/action]


----------



## Drew (Feb 7, 2006)

Shikaru said:


> w00p! At that price, I'm gonna order 10 and stick 9 of them on other people's cars
> 
> [action=Shikaru]can't actually afford ten, but it's the thought that counts[/action]



:rotf:

Deemed metal, lol.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd be in for a couple.


----------



## Chris D (Feb 7, 2006)

1 for my guitar-case & 2 for the fat Cannondale downtube 

Hope they turn up better than my 2 shirts


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2006)

Beelzebloke said:


> 1 for my guitar-case & 2 for the fat Cannondale downtube
> 
> Hope they turn up better than my 2 shirts



You need to tip your mailman.  

I haven't forgotten you, the shirts are free for you next batch.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Feb 7, 2006)

I will be in for a couple.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Feb 8, 2006)

how much for postage to aus....?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll take a few. I'll have a think about where I can put them and get back to you. What kind of size are they?

When're you doing the next batch of shirts?


----------



## Shawn (Feb 8, 2006)

Chris, I PM'd you my address. I want one. Thanks.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2006)

I know.


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm up for four.


----------



## velocity (Feb 8, 2006)

i will take some as well. say six? i am also curious about t-shirts as well. i voted yes on the poll, and then didn't hear anything else?


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 8, 2006)

What kinda discount is there if you get like 15-20 of those thingies??

There are lots of unsuspecting cars down here. 


[action=nitelightboy]wants to sticker every car in my neighborhood![/action]


----------



## Cancer (Feb 9, 2006)

Count me in....what about shirts?


----------



## Chris (Feb 9, 2006)

Shirts will come up when I have time, it's just a bigger process and a lot more time involved on my end packin/shipping/ordering/proofing them.


----------



## jim777 (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm in for about 5, I'd say.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Feb 9, 2006)

I believe I'll take 3, when do you think they'll be available?


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Feb 10, 2006)

how much to ship to AUS!!!!!


----------



## Mark. A (Feb 11, 2006)

illtake on but im in aus

also take a shirt ;D


----------



## bostjan (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll take one + a t-shirt or two.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> illtake on but im in aus
> 
> also take a shirt ;D


good work....


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2006)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=6373


----------

